# Unlock Root



## Issemann (Oct 28, 2011)

Just saw over at Go Android. Anyone try this on their Bionic running 5.9.901 yet?









*Mod Edit*
This application contains pirated code, and the links have been removed.


----------



## beasleyj62 (Sep 24, 2011)

not yet......just downloaded it. going to try when i get back to my pc...thx for the find tho


----------



## N2Droid (Sep 14, 2011)

beasleyj62 said:


> not yet......just downloaded it. going to try when i get back to my pc...thx for the find tho


Are you on 5.9.901?

Let us know if you get root.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The development subforum is reserved for releases. Moved to Bionic General.


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

failed to get rootshell on system 901


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

real0325 said:


> failed to get rootshell on system 901


What do they say?...."If it sounds too good to be true......"

Thanks for trying


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Failed to get root on 55893.

BBB
Sinking my chip.


----------



## N2Droid (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## beasleyj62 (Sep 24, 2011)

sorry couldn't get back in time......thx for trying it out guys


----------



## Issemann (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh well... Was hoping this would work. Any other options?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Issemann said:


> Oh well... Was hoping this would work. Any other options?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Rota893.zip will get root on 55893. Havent seen anything successful on 901 once there. Rota893 will carry root to 901 through update.

BBB
Pouring it off.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

P3's one click worked for me when I got my bionic back to 593, kicking and screaming. Then used forever root and updated to 901 and kept root.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------

